# interpet t5 starter help



## neelhound (20 May 2009)

i got an interpet t5 and ive drilled the 7mm holes and ive put those clips on. I havent got any reflectors now, might get some later. The screws provided seem small and im just wondering- do i need to get my own large screws and nuts? thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (20 May 2009)

i never got any screws/ bolts with mine so i used my own nut & bolts. here is mine:
viewtopic.php?f=34&t=2271


----------



## neelhound (21 May 2009)

ok thanks,
and regarding co2,
im using 1bps in a 180l tank
the drop checker was yellow yesterday then went very light green before i started the co2 but there was a slight surge in the co2 and a chunk came out. TOday it was light green i redid it and its yellow probably going light green again,does it change according to the water around it?I dont get how it works. Either way im worried im using too much co2 for the fish, do you have any ideas on this?thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (21 May 2009)

neelhound said:
			
		

> ok thanks,
> and regarding co2,
> im using 1bps in a 180l tank
> the drop checker was yellow yesterday then went very light green before i started the co2 but there was a slight surge in the co2 and a chunk came out. TOday it was light green i redid it and its yellow probably going light green again,does it change according to the water around it?I dont get how it works. Either way im worried im using too much co2 for the fish, do you have any ideas on this?thanks



I take it you are using a pressurized system?

the DC changes colour as CO2 gasses from the water, and into the DC. Overtime the DC solution pH lowers and changes colour.

If it changes to yellow over the course of the day, this is because the levels are slowly rising, and it is normal. Mine used to turn yellow about 3hrs before lights off, so i turned it off and the amount of CO2 left in the water was plenty for the plants to use.


----------



## neelhound (21 May 2009)

i lifted the lid up and the wire was taught and the tube clips let the bulb fall in the water and crack! 
But i think the problem was that the wire was so taught it pulled the bulb put of the clips. One of the clips was mishapen as i fiddled with it thinking it went through the hole but i fixed it back into shape and ensured it clicked on tightly. Ill get a new bulb and hope this doesnt happen agin.


----------



## neelhound (21 May 2009)

but now the ends of the broken bulbs are stuck in the starter unit bit and i cant get them out !


----------



## aaronnorth (21 May 2009)

i didnt attach mine to the flap for that very reason, plus i thought it would be in the way when feeding.

Can you get some pliers to pull the bulb out?


----------



## neelhound (21 May 2009)

PLied the bulb out. But ive already drilled in the front and the lilaeopsis is at the front, it wouldnt look right if i put it at the back.The background plants arent very demanding


----------



## aaronnorth (21 May 2009)

neelhound said:
			
		

> PLied the bulb out. But ive already drilled in the front and the lilaeopsis is at the front, it wouldnt look right if i put it at the back.The background plants arent very demanding



ok, just make sure you leave some slack next time, you will have to find a way of tieing & keeping the wire in place so you wont have to worry.


----------



## neelhound (21 May 2009)

The stuff im using is steel, and the tube clips are the same as yours.Ill keep them the same or would you recommend brass screws?I think ure using brass in your pics? thanks


----------



## neelhound (21 May 2009)

ive been recommended to get refelctors but also told that the lights get 'too hot' for reflectors?


----------



## aaronnorth (22 May 2009)

i used brass, as they were what i had on hand, i doubt they get to hot for reflectors, they are designed for that, just make sure they dont touch, and dont touch the bulb. I go ta themometer and held it 2cm away and gave a temp of 40C


----------



## neelhound (23 May 2009)

did u use reflectors for your t5 starters


----------



## neelhound (23 May 2009)

i did as the DC instructed and put in drops to 1ml of water and it started off yellow and days have passed and the co2 was off, and the airstone coming on at night. And its still a yellowish light green and ive just started with theco2 as the new light bulb has arrived


----------



## squiggley (23 May 2009)

Are using 4dkh solution in the drop checker or tank water.

If using tank water thats why it turning yellow when you add the solution, your tank water will be about 6.6pH.

The solution you add to the water is only what you use in a pH test,  As the water in the dc absorbs the co2 it gets more acidic and therefore change ph.


----------



## neelhound (23 May 2009)

so i should just put in the solution without any aquarium water as instructed?
so thats what i do for co2 test but for ph test i add iml tank water?


----------



## squiggley (23 May 2009)

You use the 4dkh instead of the aquarium water with the indicator solution.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2425


Or ready made up

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1991


----------



## neelhound (24 May 2009)

anyone know where i can get better tube clips for the starter unit or are the olnes that cmae with it ok? Am i OK for now without reflectors?


----------



## neelhound (24 May 2009)

ive heard ice cap reflectors are good and come with good tube clips but ive only seen them single and not in uk..any ideas?


----------



## neelhound (27 May 2009)

ok got some reflectors need to drill holes tho, + thye are quite thin and sharp. I got the 4dkh, but now the level in the checker is above the hole going through.IS it too high?


----------

